# Jealous of well-behaved dog...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So, tonight we had a church picnic honoring the fathers....and usually I would take the Brink, but I was like..."in charge" and had lots of stuff to do, and I knew I couldn't watch him...so he had to stay at home.









Anyway, another church member brought his dog, a long haired daschund (?sp? doxi!)....that dog was SOOOO good!!!!!!  He was there off-leash and stayed right there under the pavilion the WHOLE time. He wandered away from his daddy, but stayed under the awning...he would let the kids pet him, kiss him, pick him up...he didn't beg for food, but sure didn't leave it laying there as he walked by a dropped piece...









I was SO jealous!!!! 

Brink would have been GONE first of all! There are woods behind the church/pavilion and he would have been there! He would have been up on everyone's legs begging for grilled chicken...even though we don't encourage that at the house...he would have been snarky with all the kids after a few minutes...or maybe the other way around...he might have been snarky at first, and then been ok with them...you never can tell with him.







All my friends kept telling me that Brink was much younger...(this dog was older)...and that he might get that way too.







I don't know about that!!!????


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N is an extremely well-behaved dog....he would have been acting just like that dog in the same situation. However, he IS older...he will be 8 in a few months. That makes a HUGE difference. Little C would likely behave the same way (never tested in that kind of situation, so not sure). She's just over a year old, but she has been observing Sir N for months and learned most of her good behavior from him. Just keep working with the Brinkster. He'll come around eventually...especially as he starts realizing that good behavior means he gets to go more places.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunny will stay right with me off leash no matter where we are. As far as kids, he is ok with them but will duck away if they reach for him but if they just sit down he is all over them. He more than likely would have just been jumping at me to pick him up, he is kind of clingy. But he is 5, so I am sure age plays a big part in it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sadly Scooby has to be kept on a leash out in public places. He is such a people lover and other animal lover that he would just do as he pleased no matter how much I tried to call him back. He loves kids too and has no fear of them at all. We have a lot of nice kids here in our street and walks are such a pleasure for him when they are all out playing. He squeals with delight when he sees them and they always come to him and pet him, which puts him in doggy heaven. He will be two in September and he is just as aloof and naughty as ever when it comes to doing as he is told.







He knows exactly what is being said to him but he will only do what suits him and will just stand there and look at us, out of reach I might add, if he doesn't want to obey.








We went to visit some friends at a camping park a few weeks ago and their daughter had her big ole Rottie there. Well he was a lovely friendly dog and Scooby just wanted to play with him the whole time we were there. I was wary though as just the sheer size of the Rottie was a concern to me as his strength could have been a danger for Scooby and he could have accidently injured him. I once owned a huge Rottie and he was a beautiful dog and very gentle with other animals, but, they are very excitable and can play rough, and cause injuries to smaller animals.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I would definitely say age is a huge factor







...but...

Daisy, my beagle, is a beagle, and she follows her nose wherever it takes her.









But my Rottie has also mellowed out with age. I know about the jealous part. Sometimes I drive by these people in their front yards, no fence, dogs staying on the grass and not running away, or following their owner's every step, and I'm thinking to myself, no way...Daisy would be gone by now.
I feel your pain!

~Elegant


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww..Brink is just a social butterfly-he's gotta make the rounds and whatever comes in between he has to check out!! ha ha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You know it is funny you should say that Bren







I find that if I ask Scooby nicely to do something he listens more that if I use a one word command. I think he just loves it when we talk to him like he is a child and he responds better too.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i guess lucy's half and half.

she'd follow me around, but be yipping at everyone while doing it


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Neither of mine will listen to me. I have a short front lawn so when I go to get the mail I let them run out with me. But once a kid with a bike when by and Cloud and Noriko started chasing him! I was sooooooooo pissed.


----------

